# Typicng,cursor,menu lag



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I run FireFox on all my computers and they have all developed this lag with everything they do.
If I click on the cursor in one place it will put the type in the last place. Menus only open half way up and then you have to wait.
Typing can be three or four words behind.
Rebooting doesn't seem to help. Maybe temporarily

One other thing. Has anyone ever figured out how to stop the memory leaks in FF. It doubles every couple days and eats everything up till reboot.


----------



## ahisma (May 13, 2011)

Does this only happen in Firefox or other applications if you have Firefox open? What CPU and how much memory does the box in question have?

A friend converted me to Google Chrome recently and I've found the performance much faster than Firefox. My favorite extension, Adblock Plus, even released a version for Chrome now.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I run a macbook, two R52 thinkpads and two desktops. All with 1-2 gig mem and 40-300 gig HD. they are older. centrino types. The macbook dual core has two gig and 300 gig and that is the worst. FF starts out using about 350k and in two days it will be1.5 gig and beachballs galore. The thinkpads are a little faster but they all lag in everything as long as I'j using FF but not when FF is closed.

I been he google,opera,flock,safari, route. BUt I use FF in conjunction with evernote ,read-it-later,and samfind. Adblock too Liked Opera but it has problems cause its European. None of them have any customer support, just forums. wish I could get away with that. but its part of what is wrong with this country.


----------

